# Emperor's sister is a mommy :)



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

After another one of those days where you just want to give up on birds. I was kind of happy to see that there are two babies in the nest that Emperor's sister has been in. I guess life goes on, hopefully I can keep on top of the ants this time.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Good luck! I hope the ants stay away!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats  yeh ants are pests


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like they are both male because neither is lutino or cinnamon.



Motheried Lutino Pearl
Fatheried Pearl Split To {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Pied Pearl Split To {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Lutino}
50% Pied Lutino Pearl

female offspring:
50% Pied Cinnamon Pearl
50% Pied Lutino Pearl


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

There must be an "ant" revolution happening around the world!! LOL I've had a fun time with ants in my home for about 2 weeks now. They LOVE birdseed that is spilled onto the floor. It is hilarious to see a little bitty ant trying to "carry" a piece of bird seed across the rug and/or floor. This year seems to be a bad year for them in this part of the world!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the babies!!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

She is not afraid of me so I had to use a metal rod to back her up.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they are gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Such cute babies! Love the rod idea!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The rod seems to give her something to attack without jumping on babies too. I need to get in there when one of the males is in there and pull that bad egg. I hope she doesn't lunge at me and break it before I can though.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

She is a beautiful mommy. My aviary's rocks were cleaned out this week and there was a LOT of ants. One of the tricks I have learned of how to keep ants away is to burry 1/4 of a cup of coffee in each corners of the aviary and sprinkle a thin layer around the borders. Ants don’t like coffee.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Tell that to our ants. They like drinking my husband's coffee. He's constantly fishing them out of the coffee pot.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

a new baby and a pipper.  Plus a pic of mom & dad and mom going into her box. I like the lighting on that one.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pictures. And I like your breeding pair.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The eldest two are a week old now and there are two other babies too. Pictures later today when I've decided not to be lazy any longer.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW cute little babies!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

four little fuzzies in a bundle. the oldest two are 9 days old, youngest is 5. At what time should I remove the infertile egg?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

We had our first fatality, the poor little thing looked like she had bit the beak and caused it to bleed to death. I guess I'll have to pull them after all.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

so sad to hear.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Aww, sorry to hear of your loss!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The babies have been fostered under another pair and I pulled them again 2 days ago for hand feeding. As soon as I find a feeding schedule which allows for a lot of growth, not just a gram here 2 there, we'll be in business. I think the reason I lost the last bunch is they starved to death. (There wasn't anything wrong with them otherwise.) I wasn't feeding enough for their age and kept reducing feedings on schedule, but they were so tiny they only got enough to survive.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed everything goes OK this time!


----------

